# So, Whats the largest gathering of BBQ Central folks?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to Sotty Da Q here is a picture of all that were at the Oink.  I think there were 20 registed members there.  The group picture didn't have a few members so Scotty photo shoped them in the second picture and it is labled.  Also, not shown here is Adrian, Aaron, A truckers wife and Cockeyed BBQ.  Sorry guys.  Also, some new members from there have now joined.  (Woodman3222, and I see a few more new folks that may have gotten a card up there)



 



I know I am forgetting someone.  Help me out if I left someone off the list:
BTGG
Unity
Molson
Rich Decker
Diva Q
Bruce B
Brian J
Kloset
Pigs on the wing
Uncle Bubba
Frying pan
Impailer17
Witt Dog
WittdogsB
Greg Rempe
Oompappy
Cockeyed BBQ
Aaron
Adrian
A Truckers Wife


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2007)

Its either the oink or the one you had at the camp...how many were there, Bill?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Its either the oink or the one you had at the camp...how many were there, Bill?



Yeah, not as many as the oink.  I think there was 11 at the GTG.  Hopefully next year we can have more than the Oink.    What about S.O.T.B.?  How many have been there?


----------



## Unity (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I missed meeting a few -- I'll catch you next time!   

--John  8)


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Oct 4, 2007)

Bill,
I think at the 2006 Fall SOTB we may have had 8 members of the board there. Larry Wolfe, Finney, Rev.Jr., Capt. Morgan, BigGQ, Jack W., Puff and JT.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys forgot WittdogsB....and the pups


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry we did not make it over,3 oclock came and went before we knew it.
Aaron and Adrienne and Rambo


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 4, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Sorry we did not make it over,3 oclock came and went before we knew it.
> Aaron and Adrienne and Rambo


It's all BTGG's falt!


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 4, 2007)

Missed that pic, I was prob napping then.  Nice to see everyone together though.

It was wonderful meeting those that I did have the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Impailer (Oct 4, 2007)

Add one more to the list - my head is in between Kloset and Pigs.


----------



## Damar12 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya'll need to git ya ass way south like Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, Eastern Texas and then talk about participation. We can not afford to come wayyyyyyyyyyy up there where ya'll are doing the oink thingy. We can afford to do it within 300 miles if someone wants to crank it up in the right season. By season, I mean, the holidays are coming now. Duhhhhhhhhhhhh, let's talk about next year at a neutral time.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2007)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> Ya'll need to git ya ass way south like Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, Eastern Texas and then talk about participation. We can not afford to come wayyyyyyyyyyy up there where ya'll are doing the oink thingy. We can afford to do it within 300 miles if someone wants to crank it up in the right season. By season, I mean, the holidays are coming now. Duhhhhhhhhhhhh, let's talk about next year at a neutral time.



Take the bull by the horns and getting something going!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Technically, you will also have to consider the "hated" Q-fest? THere are a numbered of "registered" members who attend:

Me
TexLaw
Redneck Cooker
Texana
Gatorpit
BBQ101
Bill Cannon
Blake Cannon

I know that only two of us post here, but the others _have_ posted here!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 5, 2007)

Impailer17 said:
			
		

> Add one more to the list - my head is in between Kloset and Pigs.



I have you added.  Sorry bout that.     I knew I was forgetting someone.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Technically, you will also have to consider the "hated" Q-fest? THere are a numbered of "registered" members who attend:
> 
> Me
> TexLaw
> ...



How about Zilla?  Met him and Texana at the Royal.  Great guys.


----------

